# How To Polish Barrel



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I've noticed a bunch of guys are doing this, and was thinking about doing it to my xd9. I like the look of the polished barrel and guide rod. I'm not sure if you can polish the stock guide rod though. I did some searches but didn't come up with much.

Anyways, Is this something I can do at home, or is it something I would have to get someone to do. 

thanks!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Not sure on the barrel, but as far as the guide rod, you can get a Canyon Creek Tungsten Guide or a Don's Guide Rod. I have the Don's and it works great and doesn't have that protruding look like the factory guide rod (I know, it does serve a purpose). Check out http://pistolgear.com/products.php?id=36 if you want more info on the products.


----------



## SHADY1475 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nah you wanna get it done by a pro. Go to these guys!!! They are very good. 
http://www.precisionfirearmfinishing.com/


----------

